# Does Ellie need to stay in the house?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Yesterday morning Ellie (14 months and healthy), was out for off-leash playtime at the park. She was playing happily and suddenly could put absolutely no weight on her right front paw and was squealing. When she was still, and off the paw, she was fine until she tried to walk again. An immediate trip to the vet followed.

Vet examined her fully, pushing, pulling, putting pressure on potentially sensitive areas. The vet also trimmed her nails, fixed a couple of dew claws and checked carefully for anything stuck in the paw. Everything appeared fine. Clearly nothing was broken.

Ellie was sent home with Rimidyl, 12.5 mg for 10 days.

But the disturbing part is that I was told to keep her from all activities. Do not take her to playtime in the park. Do not take her to her regular doggie playgroup; essentially, do not allow her to play with other dogs for 2 weeks. Additionally, take her out for walks that are only 2 or 3 blocks, at least for the first week.

BUT ELLIE IS FINE! Even before I gave her the first Rimidyl, and a few hours after the event, she was running around the house, going up and down the steps to my bed, and showing no indication of any kind of injury that would require any measures, much less such draconian ones.

The vet insists that it is possible that there was a bad sprain or even a partial ligament tear and that Ellie needs to be kept from activities for two weeks to be sure it heals. Meanwhile, I see no indication of an injury and saw no indication after the first hour.

Three days before this event Ellie had a rabies shot and a distemper shot in the shoulders - one in the shoulder in question. Vet denies any possibile connection because they were a few days apart.

Should I really follow the instructions for keeping her isolated and bored on the theory that she might have some tear in something although she is showing no indication? Or is my vet being way over-cautious?
'
Thoughts greatly apapreciated by both of us.

Louise


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Louise, I would follow the vets advise for a few days anyway, Just to make sure. Does she seem fine on her leash walks? my first thought was it could be the sudden cold we are having(not sure where you live) Didn't the vet take x-rays?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Louise,

2 things: 1) shots can have adverse affects for a long time after being given, so in my opinion, it *could be* possible, but it could also be just as likely to just be a sprain. I don't know whether she should be kept up or not since we don't know what was wrong. I think your vet was giving fair advice to be cautious, but I can't advise whether or not she needs it. When my aussie girl was just a pup, she squealed and hurt herself, and was limping and off to the vet we went. Nothing was found that was wrong, and she was just fine the next day. edited to say that I think Missy is also giving good advice to go ahead and take it easy for at least a few days, just in case.

2) Please re-consider giving her Rimdyl at any time, whatsoever. It can cause very serious problems, even just one pill, from various sites that I have read. I have read that it was removed from the human market b/c of these serious problems. If you need to give pain pills, talk to your vet about giving Tramadol. In my opinion (not a vet), I think that Tramadol is generally considered safer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a similar incident with Dugan a few months ago. The boys were out playing in the backyard when Dugan came in the house very sad and wouldn't put any weight on one of his paws. My husband was home with him and I got the emergency call to come home from dinner with friends. When I got home, Dugan didn't greet me at the door like usual. He wouldn't even come for treats. I took him to the vet and they examined him and thought he may have sprained his shoulder. He was much better by the time he got home. They also had put him on the rimidal which I only gave him once or twice. I had a hard time keeping him quiet since my 2 love to play hard! I tried for a day or two and then gave up. I would try for a few days and if she seems okay, I would let her play. Just my opinion and what worked for us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would follow the vets advice, just in case. Dogs are not like humans when it comes to these things. As for Rimadyl, I know it can cause problems. However, I had a dog that was on it for quite some time due to a neck problem. She lived to be 17 with no health issues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasza said:


> Louise,
> 
> 2) Please re-consider giving her Rimdyl at any time, whatsoever. It can cause very serious problems, even just one pill, from various sites that I have read. I have read that it was removed from the human market b/c of these serious problems. If you need to give pain pills, talk to your vet about giving Tramadol. In my opinion (not a vet), I think that Tramadol is generally considered safer.


The trouble is that Rimadyl is an anti-inflamatory, not just a pain reliever. Tramadol is a pain reliever. I'm not saying to give the dog Rimadyl, but if the vet wants her on an anti-inflamatory for a suspected soft tissue injury, all Tramadol will do is cover up the pain without any other benefit.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would absolutely follow the vet's advice . . . at least, as the others suggest, for a few days to see how your puppy is doing. Wouldn't you feel terrible if you didn't and she got worse. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I too would follow the vets advice-at least give her a couple days to heal up, even if she is acting 'fine'.
Trust me, I had a dog that had major surgery. If it was up to her, she would have been racing around the house cast and all if I would have let her.....but I knew that she needed to lay low so her body could heal.
You really should keep her in an xpen or crate if she isn't relaxing on the couch with you. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

*Does Ellie Need to Stay in the House*

Many thanks to all of you who helped me understand that the vet wasn't being so unreasonable and I should take her advice more seriously than I was planning to do.

I took Ellie for a short walk on the sidewalk, not the park, and even though she didn't want to return, I took her back home. I'll do the same thing tomorrow and if things still look good, I'll lengthen it a little on Friday.

I didn't know that Rimidyl is such a questionable drug and if Ellie continues to be fine, I will only give it to her for half the time recommended by the vet.

Meanwhile it's a wait and see and so far, it looks good.

Thanks again.

Louise


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Chasza said:


> Louise,
> 
> 2 things: 1) shots can have adverse affects for a long time after being given, so in my opinion, it *could be* possible, but it could also be just as likely to just be a sprain. I don't know whether she should be kept up or not since we don't know what was wrong. I think your vet was giving fair advice to be cautious, but I can't advise whether or not she needs it. When my aussie girl was just a pup, she squealed and hurt herself, and was limping and off to the vet we went. Nothing was found that was wrong, and she was just fine the next day. edited to say that I think Missy is also giving good advice to go ahead and take it easy for at least a few days, just in case.
> 
> 2) Please re-consider giving her Rimdyl at any time, whatsoever. It can cause very serious problems, even just one pill, from various sites that I have read. I have read that it was removed from the human market b/c of these serious problems. If you need to give pain pills, talk to your vet about giving Tramadol. In my opinion (not a vet), I think that Tramadol is generally considered safer.


Rimadyl is like any drug, there are potential side effects. It is, however, perfectly safe for most dogs. My old girl Niki was on rimadyl for years with no side effects or ill effects. Is that to say your dog won't have a side effect, no but it is unlikely. Just as it was unlike that Revolution would make my cat a diabetic, but it did. A little side effect that they did not test for. Rimadyl is an anti-inflamatory which would be needed for a sprain or any swelling inside the joint or muscle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think if it were me.....I'd do exactly what the vet says. I'd certainly feel better safe then sorry.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julie said:


> I think if it were me.....I'd do exactly what the vet says. I'd certainly feel better safe then sorry.


Me too.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Me too.


Me three!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

me four.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a side note about Rimadyl. We have a Lab who over the weekend had to have surgery for bladder stones. The vet sent her home with Rimadyl. From the onset she had significant poop issues. Murphy feels great and after talking with the vet yesterday we have ceased the Rimadyl. The doc said sometimes the side effects are such they outweigh the benefit of the med. We're still experiencing some poop problems - but I think its better that she isn't taking the Rimadyl anymore.


----------

